

Treating Tumor Fields: Electrical fields improve survival in brain tumors - Gatsky
http://abstracts.asco.org/156/AbstView_156_151667.html

======
Gatsky
This was for me the most surprising abstract at the American Society of
Clinical Oncology this year. Note that apparently this costs US$20,000 a
month.

More info:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternating_electric_field_th...](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternating_electric_field_therapy)

[https://www.ted.com/talks/bill_doyle_treating_cancer_with_el...](https://www.ted.com/talks/bill_doyle_treating_cancer_with_electric_fields?language=en)

